# enseigner à/de + infinitif



## Amzie

Bonjour tout le monde, 

J’ai un peu de mal à comprendre l’emploi des propositions après le verbe, enseigner, parce que je pensais que c’était toujours ‘enseigner à faire quelque chose’ cependant je viens de tomber sur un exemple qui emploie ‘de’ plutôt que ‘à’ ! Voici l’exemple ci-dessous. 

Ma grand-mère m’a enseigné de faire le karaté

Cette phrase, est-elle grammaticalement correcte ? Si c’est le cas, quelle est la raison pour laquelle on utilise ‘à’ au lieu de ‘de’ 

Merci d’avance


----------



## Jab'

Intuituvement, je dis "enseigner à"...."enseigner de" sonne faux à mes oreilles...


----------



## Amzie

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Mauricet

"Ma grand-mère m'a enseigné *à* faire le karaté" signifie qu'elle m'a donné des leçons de karaté, qu'elle m'a appris le karaté.

"Ma grand-mère m'a enseigné *de* faire du karaté" signifierait qu'elle m'a dit "fais du karaté !", de même que par exemple Jésus nous a enseigné *de* tendre l'autre joue à celui qui nous frappe.


----------



## Amzie

Donc, est-ce que lorsque l’on emploie ‘de’, enseigner s’emploie comme synonyme d’un verbe comme dire ou commander où on dirait ‘dire/commander à quelqu’un de faire quelque chose’ ? 
Par exemple : Ma grand-mère m’a dit de faire du karaté
Merci d'avance


----------



## Mauricet

Oui, c'est ça, un enseignement qui est une prescription, un conseil. Avec cette idée qu'il a reçu ce conseil ou ce commandement comme venant d'une autorité légitime.


----------



## Amzie

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Jab'

Mauricet said:


> Oui, c'est ça, un enseignement qui est une prescription, un conseil. Avec cette idée qu'il a reçu ce conseil ou ce commandement comme venant d'une autorité légitime.



....oui euh, soit ça, soit la personne a simplement mal utilisé la préposition. Autant je peux souscrire à "Jésus nous a enseigné de tendre l'autre joue", autant j'ai beaucoup plus de mal à "Ma grand-mère m'a eenseigné de faire du karaté", *parce que, enseigner de faire du karaté, ça n'a rien d'un enseignement moral*.

Pour une fois, je ne suis pas d'accord avec Mauricet


----------



## Amzie

Je voudrais également ajouter que j’ai trouvé cet exemple dans un examen où j’ai dû combler les lacunes avec une préposition qui convient. La grammaire dit que c'est "enseigner à faire quelque chose" cependant les réponses au sujet d'examen disent que c'est 'Ma grand-mère m’a dit de faire du karaté'. Peut-être est-ce une coquille?


----------



## Jab'

Amzie said:


> cependant les réponses au sujet d'examen disent que c'est 'Ma grand-mère m’a dit de faire du karaté'. Peut-être est-ce une coquille?




Oui mais le vebe c'est "dire" ou "enseigner" ? Si c'est "dire" alors là on parle d'autre chose hein .

Et si le mot était "enseigné", dans ce contexte, et surtout pour un examen, la solution "à" a beaucoup plus de sens que la solution "de".


----------



## Amzie

Désolée, j’ai commis une coquille, c’est ‘Ma grand-mère m’a enseigné de faire du karaté’


----------



## Jab'

Bon bah alors c'est "Ma grand-mère m'a enseigné à faire du karaté"...et puis à la toute grosse limite, si tu as mis "de", invoque la réponse de Mauricet pour avoir tes points  Ca risque de marcher


----------



## Amzie

Je demanderai à mon prof si c'est une coquille ou pas après les vacances mais merci à vous deux de m’aider!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir.
Si l'on est en droit de supposer la grand-mère trop âgée pour enseigner elle-même le karaté, la solution serait de considérer justement que la grand-mère a conçu  son enseignement comme « moral », oui, à savoir d'apprendre le karaté plutôt qu'à tendre l'autre joue. _Enseigner de_ marquerait-il donc une certaine hauteur ou une certaine distance par rapport à _enseigner à_ ?


----------



## Jab'

Je réitère : dans un examen proposé à des étudiants apprenant le français, la solution ne peut-être QUE "à".

S'imaginer que le professeur de langue considère cette phrase comme un élément moral est vraiment tiré par les cheveux....et il y a des grands-mères jeunes .

Pour ne pas s'éterniser des heures, à la question : est il grammaticalement correcte de dire "ma grand-mère m'a enseigné de faire du karaté", la réponse est oui.
Aux questions: "est-il envisageable que c'est ce que le professeur de ce brave posteur à voulu dire" et "Cherchait-il à recevoir une telle réponse de la part de ses élèves", la réponse est un grand NON.

En 2012, plus personne ne parlerait comme ça de toutes manières.


----------



## Amzie

Merci pour l'éclaircissement! 
Quel est le sens de 'brave' dans ce cas?


----------



## Jab'

Amzie said:


> Merci pour l'éclaircissement!
> Quel est le sens de 'brave' dans ce cas?



Le sens de "bon, obligeant, honnête"...ici peut-être plus le sens de "gentil", mais ca s'utilise parfois de manière un peu "sarcastique" (mais pas méchant, ceci dit )


----------



## Amzie

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Mauricet

Quand Amzie aura eu les explications de son professeur, qu'il ou elle veuille bien nous les transmettre !

Personnellement, je maintiens que _Ma grand-mère m'a enseigné *de* faire du karaté _(comprendre : plutôt que *de* tendre l'autre joue, bonne remarque, Logospreference-1 !) est plausible comme réponse à un exercice sur le choix d'une préposition. Ce n'est pas si antédiluvien comme parlure, sapristi !


----------



## Nimls

Je suis d'accord avec l'interpretation comme quoi "enseigner à faire du karaté" signifie que la grand-mère lui a directement appris le karaté, tandis que "enseigner de faire du karaté" signifierait qu'elle lui a conseillé de se mettre au karaté, auprès de quelqu'un d'autre.

Cepandant, je pense que j'aurais plus dit "ma grand-mère m'a enseigner le karaté" dans le premier cas, "à faire" étant un peu lourd.


----------



## Jab'

Mauricet said:


> Quand Amzie aura eu les explications de son professeur, qu'il ou elle veuille bien nous les transmettre !
> 
> Personnellement, je maintiens que _Ma grand-mère m'a enseigné *de* faire du karaté _(comprendre : plutôt que *de* tendre l'autre joue, bonne remarque, Logospreference-1 !) est plausible comme réponse à un exercice sur le choix d'une préposition. Ce n'est pas si antédiluvien comme parlure, sapristi !



On n'a jamais dit que ce n'étais pas plausible  on a juste dit que c'était très rare de s'exprimer de la sorte (quand avez-vous employé cette expression la dernière fois ? Personnellement, à part dans l'expression du Christ qui nous enseigne de tendre l'autre joue, je ne l'entends jamais) et qu'il est presque 100% certain que le professeur cherchait la solution "à" et non "de" surtout s'il n'est pas francophone natif.


----------



## Jab'

Et juste pour étayer ce que je dis, si j'ouvre le larousse je vois : 

_enseigner de: V.tr : faire connaitre par un signe, une indication (sens qui n'existe plus que dans quelques expressions)_

Et je doute que l'une de ces expressions concernent une grand-mere qui incite son grand dadet de fils à apprendre un art martial


----------



## Amzie

Plus je lis cette discussion, cela me mène à la conclusion que c’est une coquille, un lapsus pour ainsi dire ! 
Merci à tout le monde pour votre temps et après que j’aurai eu des explications de ma prof, je vous les transmettrai !


----------



## Amzie

Oui, ma prof m'a dit que c'est "Ma grand-mère m'a enseigné à faire du karaté"


----------



## Logospreference-1

Ce n'est pas du tout comme ça que je m'exprime : soit ma grand-mère m'a donné des leçons de karaté, et je dis directement qu'_elle m'a enseigné le karaté_, soit elle m'a recommandé de faire du karaté, ou elle prônait en général de faire du karaté, et je dis qu'_elle m'a enseigné de faire du karaté_. Je ne vois pas du tout où l'on va chercher que cette dernière tournure serait désuète, alors que « ma grand-mère m'a enseigné à faire du karaté », sans atteindre le non-sens, me paraît gauche par rapport à la formulation directe _ma grand-mère m'a enseigné le karaté _: pour moi, cette formulation _enseigner__ à faire du karaté_ ne trouve pas d'usage.


----------



## Amzie

En ce qui concerne cette phrase, je n’ai d’autre choix que d’utiliser cette tournure, quelle que soit la préposition, vu qu’elle issue d’un examen, donc personnellement, il semblerait plus logique d’employer _à _au lieu de _de_ puisque dans le dictionnaire, _Le Petit Robert_, il explique c’est _enseigner à quelqu’un à faire quelque chose_. Je comprends bien qu’il est possible d’avoir les deux cependant compte tenu du contexte, il serait préférable d’utiliser _à, _n’est-ce pas ?


----------



## Mauricet

J'ai tendance à être d'accord (comme Nimls #20) que _enseigner *à* faire quelque chose_ est lourd par rapport à _enseigner quelque chose_. Néanmoins (CNRTL) :





> − *Enseigner (à qqn) à* + verbe à l'inf. [_une vieille dame_] _qui m'a enseigné à encaustiquer les cuivres_ (Colette,_Music-hall,_1913,p. 23)._ Je vous enseignerai à pêcher les écrevisses_ (Audiberti, _Quoat,_1946, 1ertabl., p. 40).


Il aurait pu dire _Je vous enseignerai la pêche aux écrevisses_, mais a préféré _enseigner à_ ...


----------



## tragedy2000

C'est toujours "enseigner à faire qc". Je crois qu'ici on aurait pu changer de par à.


----------

